# Aphids



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

I am having moderate aphid problems in my emmersed crypt setup. Can anyone who experienced with this provide some guidance on how to get rid of these pests?

I googled around a bit and found that tomato leaf spray will work against aphids but I dont have any readily available. 

Anyone know of a crypt safe insecticide?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know if they're aphids or not, but I have these tiny bugs that live in the substrate. I used Bonide Systemic Insect Control (granular form) with pretty good results. It took care of most of the bugs after the first application


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Did this cause any harm to your crypts? I remember reading in your thread that your crypts didn't appreciate the bug spray and some of the leaves melted. Is this the same one you were referring to?



legomaniac89 said:


> I don't know if they're aphids or not, but I have these tiny bugs that live in the substrate. I used Bonide Systemic Insect Control (granular form) with pretty good results. It took care of most of the bugs after the first application


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope. I had used an Insecticidal Soap to spray the plants, and that caused a lot of them to develop holes in the leaves. That stuff didn't affect the bugs much either, so I stopped using it. The Systemic stuff you can dust around the base of the plant, and I've had no problems with it.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd be tempted to put a drop or two of oregano oil in a bottle cap in there and see if that got rid of them. It might, with no ill effects other than it might smell like pizza in there.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Add a few lady bugs. They are a very effective biological control agent for aphids.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

cah925 said:


> Add a few lady bugs. They are a very effective biological control agent for aphids.


I thought about this too but I think all the lady bugs are hibernating for the winter. There are none for sale or to catch from the garden.

Anyhow, I went to Home Depot last night and got some insecticide. I couldn't find the granules and got the spray instead. I tested this pray at full strength and diluted (50/50 water mix) on some common crypts first. So far, leaves are fine with no sign of melt. It also looks like the population of aphids have significantly reduced on the tested pots when I came home from work today.


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

I relied the primitive way of flooding my emersed tank with the addition of some guppies to try to get rid of these pests. However, the change from emersed to submersed and back to emersed conditions will cause some sensitive species to melt away, especially if you submerse them for too long.


----------

